# ISO Chile Con Queso Recipe



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a recipe for this Mexican cheese dip that uses real cheddar instead of the processed cheese (like Velveeta, etc.) I am allergic to the dyes and processing of these cheeses but love the spicy cheesy dip!

Thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, maybe this will get you started: Chili Con Queso Recipes


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, I have already been through the search about 4 times and they all use either processed cheese or a combination.  I found one, but I wasn't impressed with the results.  I thought I would try here on the forums but I guess I may just have to keep experimenting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's one: Cooks.com - Recipe - Chile Con Queso (Chile With Cheese) 

re: the Google search, if you don't want a particular ingredient (Velveeta, for example), put this in the search string:

-Velveeta

The results will not include Velveeta. HTH.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been Googling for ages and didn't know that - thanks so much! I guess it is good that I got out of the computer business (web designer for 10 years) and became a cook!   Also thanks for the recipe link.  This looks very close to what I am looking for; however since I am not familiar with longhorn cheese I will probably substitute white cheddar.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 10, 2007)

Basically think of making a fondue.  Use any cheese you want and add the ingredients you want.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, this is one time when I believe in substituting something in a recipe without a second thought - real cheese for the processed cheese. 

Here is GB's recipe for Queso Blanco

If you look at the recipes from the link I gave you and compare them - they are similar. 

I don't think I've ever gone by a recipe - but, it goes something like this:

2 Cups cheddar - grated fine
1 can RO*TEL Tomatoes and Green Chilies or your favorite bottled Pecante Sauce
1-2 tablespoons butter 
about 1/2-1 cup cream, or milk

Put the butter, Ro*Tel tomatoes and grated cheese in a double boiler and heat until the cheese is melted - stir frequently with a wire whisk. If it is too thick - thin with some cream or milk.

If you don't have Ro*Tel tomatoes and chilies - use your favorite pecante sauce. Or, you can even use your favorite homemade salsa - although I don't like cilantro in my chili con queso.

You can even brown some crumbled hamburger meat with some diced onion, drain it, add some taco seasoning and add that - or use drained crumbled sausage.

Hey, it's just melted cheese, onions, tomatoes, chilies, and something to adjust the thickness (milk or cream) and added butter for a velvety richness. Adjust the ingredients to your liking - heck even add some garlic powder if you want, or some finely minced jalapeño peppers. Dad used to make it with a white cheddar-jalapeño cheese he brought back from Mexico when he was going down there a lot.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, Michael and everyone.

Usually I am famous for just playing around with ingredients until I feel I have "copied" a dish or even improved on the original.  I was just not sure with the total difference in consistency between cheddar and process cheese.  But these are great helps and I will no doubt have some fun with it.  I just got a craving for it the other day while at a movie theatre watching my husband eat those awful cardboard nachos and fake cheese sauce!


----------

